# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صور للحجر الذي وضع عليه رأس سيد الشهداء عليه السلام

## الباسل

صور للحجر الذي وضع عليه رأس سيد الشهداء عليه السلام 

ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام في حلب 







السلام عليكم يا سيد شباب اهل الجنه 

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء 

السلام عليك يا عطشان 

السلام عليك يا مظلوم 
السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
*السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*


*عظم الله اجوركم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب 
السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*


يسلمو الباسل

----------


## عبير الورد

*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء*
*أشكرك على الصور*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## MOONY

سلام عليك يابا عبد الله السلام على جسمك التريب السلام عليك وعلى اصحابك ياشهيد العبره
مشكور اخي باسل تحياتي لك

----------


## hiclas

السلام عليك يا مظلوم 
السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
*السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*


*عظم الله اجوركم* 
*تسلم حبيبي الباسل على كل جهودك جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك يارب*

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء 

السلام عليك يا عطشان 

السلام عليك يا مظلوم 
السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
*السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*

----------


## كونــــــــان

*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء*
*أشكرك على الصور*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله ..

السلام عليك ياعطشان ..

السلام عليك يا مظلوم ..

السلام عليك ياشهيد ..

السلام عليك يا محروم ..


عظم الله اجوركم 



تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## الباسل

> *السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
> *السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
> *السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
> *السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
> *السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*
> 
> 
> يسلمو الباسل



الله يسلمك اختي الكريمة بشاير...اه قبل ما انسى الان انت اخت ومشرفة :rolleyes:   بس اياني وياك تحذفي موضوع لي يوم من الايام :toung:   ازعل وشقق اهومي :amuse:  
لك جزيل الشكر مشرفتنا الكريمه على كرم المرور والمشاركه وتقبلي مزحتي واحترامي
اخوك
الباســـــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء*
> *أشكرك على الصور*
> *يعطيك العافيه*



لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على كرم المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> سلام عليك يابا عبد الله السلام على جسمك التريب السلام عليك وعلى اصحابك ياشهيد العبره
> مشكور اخي باسل تحياتي لك



لا شكر على واجب بل الشكر لكم على كرم المرور والمشاركه والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافيه.
تقبلو خالص تحيات اخوكم
الباســـــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> السلام عليك يا مظلوم 
> 
> السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
> *السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
> *السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
> *السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
> *السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
> *السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء* 
> ...



تسلم انت وكل من تحبه ويحبك يا غالي.
اخي الحبيب هااااااااااي كلاس كم أنا خجل منك ومن اطراأتك الجميلة في حقي الله يرفع شأنك ومكانتك في الدنيا وفي الاخرة.
تقبل خالص تحيات واحترام اخوك
الباســــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء 
> 
> السلام عليك يا عطشان 
> 
> السلام عليك يا مظلوم 
> السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
> *السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
> *السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
> *السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
> ...



اختي الكريمة ام محمد شاكر لك كرم المرور والمشاركه بس أهم شيء لا يكبر رأسك بعد ما صرتي مشرفة :toung:  
واذا كبر رأسك يمكن من ضربة حجرة  :wacko:   ما يخالف.
تقبلي خالص تحيات واحترام ومزحة خفيفة من اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء*
> *أشكرك على الصور*
> *يعطيك العافيه*



ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه وخليك ربي شاكر لك كرم المرور والمشاركه اخي العزيز.
تقبل خالص تحيات واحترام اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> سلام ..
> 
> السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله ..
> 
> السلام عليك ياعطشان ..
> 
> السلام عليك يا مظلوم ..
> 
> السلام عليك ياشهيد ..
> ...



مشكور اخي العزيز على كرم المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبل خالص واحترام اخوك 
الباســـــــــــــل

----------


## alamrad

السلام على شهيد الشهداء السلام على قتيل الأدعياءمشكورين ويعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## حزن العمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله الحسين

الله يعطيك العافية أخوي الباسل
على الصور ،، جزاك الله خير الجزاء

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلم اخوي علي الصوره

----------


## علي عبد الباري

تسلممممممممممممم يمناك

----------


## الباسل

> السلام على شهيد الشهداء السلام على قتيل الأدعياءمشكورين ويعطيك الله العافيه



مشكور اخي الكريم على كرم المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله الحسين
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية أخوي الباسل
> على الصور ،، جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> تحيتي العطرة لك
> حزن العمر



مشكور اخي الكريم على كرم المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــل

----------


## ابو حمودي

مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العا فيه

----------


## الباسل

> تسلم اخوي علي الصوره



مشكوره اختي الكريمه على كرم المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبلي خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> تسلممممممممممممم يمناك



وتسلم يمناك ايضا يا غالي ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على كرم المرور والمشاركه.
تقبل خالص تحيات واحترام اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العا فيه



ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه اخي العزيز ومشكور على كرم المرور والمشاركه.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــل

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكور أخوي الباسل على هالصور للحجر الذي وضع فوقه الرأس الطاهر للإمام الحسين عليه السلام وأنا بنفسي ذهبت إلى حلب ورأيت الحجر وقد سمعت بأن الحجر كل يوم عاشوراء أو الأربعين (بصراحة لا أذكر كثيرا أي يوم) بأنه ينبع منه دما ومشكور كثير
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## الباسل

> مشكور أخوي الباسل على هالصور للحجر الذي وضع فوقه الرأس الطاهر للإمام الحسين عليه السلام وأنا بنفسي ذهبت إلى حلب ورأيت الحجر وقد سمعت بأن الحجر كل يوم عاشوراء أو الأربعين (بصراحة لا أذكر كثيرا أي يوم) بأنه ينبع منه دما ومشكور كثير
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*



اخي العزيز ماجد اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه والله يحفظك من كل سوء ومكروه.
نعم اخي الحبيب ماجد وانا ايضا زرت ورأيت الحجر بنفسي والدماء تخرج من تحت الحجر ومن أراد يذهب هناك يوم عاشر من المحرم وسيرى ذلك بنفسه.
تقل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــــل

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
*السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*



منا ابغا اشوف الصورة ماطلعو عندي  :sad2:

----------


## سامراء

السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
*السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
*السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
*السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
*السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
*السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
*السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذه الجهود

----------


## الباسل

> السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
> 
> *السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
> *السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
> *السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
> *السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
> *السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء* 
> 
> ...



مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور والمشاركه والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
اخي العزيز الصور تطلع وبوضوح لكن الظاهر احيانا يكون الاتصال سيء لهذا لا تظهر الصور عاود اخي العزيز وفتح الصور وان شاء الله ستفتح معك الله يفتح لك ابواب خيراته.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> السلام على الشيب الخضيب ... السلام على الخد التريب 
> *السلام على البدن السليب ... السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب* 
> *السلام على الرأس المرفوع ... السلام على الأجسام العارية في الفلوات* 
> *السلام على المرمّل بالدماء ... السلام على المهتوك الخباء* 
> *السلام على خامس أصحاب الكساء ... السلام على غريب الغرباء* 
> *السلام على شهيد الشهداء ... السلام على قتيل الأدعياء* 
> *السلام على ساكن كربلاء ... السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء*
> 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذه الجهود



مشكور اخي العزيز سمراء على المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الوعـد الصادق

صور مؤلمة جدا

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله

----------

